# Hermann's weight



## puredevonian (Jun 10, 2008)

[/font]
Hi, I don't know where to find out what my little hermann should weigh and what rough measurements he should be for his age, he is just 2 years old.
Any one help??


----------



## K9KidsLove (Jun 10, 2008)

Somebody on an earlier post gave this formula:

(length cm x width cm x height cm) x .57= weight in grams
Patsy


----------



## puredevonian (Jun 10, 2008)

K9KidsLove said:


> Somebody on an earlier post gave this formula:
> 
> (length cm x width cm x height cm) x .57= weight in grams
> Patsy



Thanks, did they say actually how to measure?


----------



## RTfanatic (Jun 11, 2008)

From the tips of the shell in each direction, including shell only (not standing) for the height.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Jun 11, 2008)

I find it easiest to put the tortoise against a wall, with a ruler underneath. The 1" end of the ruler will be against the wall. To measure height, stand him on his tail or his side against the wall with the ruler under him. They will usually tuck their feet & head in...that is what you want. So you are only measuring the shell.
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## terrypin (Jun 14, 2008)

puredevonian said:


> K9KidsLove said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody on an earlier post gave this formula:
> ...


hi they all grow at slightly different rates so its difficult to generalise about age .if you could give the straight carapace length of yours in mm and the weight in grams i will see if i have any the same length to compare and get back to you.for now these are the vital statistics of a 2 year old in my collection scl.74mm weight 94grams.i have hatched and raised many hermans to adult hood and have bred from my own home bred youngsters.these are all hermanni boettgeri.

terry


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2008)

terrypin said:


> puredevonian said:
> 
> 
> > K9KidsLove said:
> ...



Hello Terry

My Hermy is 1 year old and weights 120grams. You got me scared here. I hope my Hermy is not too big for her age. 

Isa


----------



## terrypin (Jun 14, 2008)

[/quote]

Hello Terry

My Hermy is 1 year old and weights 120grams. You got me scared here. I hope my Hermy is not too big for her age. 

Isa
[/quote]
hi the last thing i want to do is get anyone concerned iim sure that your Hermy is fine perhaps you have a picture just to see if he/she has the start of any pyramidding, if so im sure we can address this and perhaps stop it getting any worse.i think the main concern here is to ensure they are a good weight for their scl (straight carapace length) as it is very easy for them to become dehydrated in a controlled environment and the easiest way to notice this is with regular weight checks.i dont know if you have the Jacksons ratio for hatchlings but i find it easy to use and very accurate.it is for hermans and spurthighed hatchlings and juveniles.
terry


----------



## Isa (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Terry

Mine is 85 mm and weights 120g so she is ok 

Isa


----------



## terrypin (Jun 14, 2008)

Isa said:


> Thanks Terry
> 
> Mine is 85 mm and weights 120g so she is ok
> 
> Isa



hi im pleased the graph helped put your mind at rest and very glad she is ok.
terry


----------

